# A new project



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2020)

Brought home a new project today, been sitting in a shed unused for probably 20 years. Have the table top, sliding piece, just not in the pics.
































Everything turns, couple of the rollers for the blade are kinda rough so will get replaced.  New cord and switch for sure. Previous owner thinks he has blades for it but couldn't find them today. And the best part of all it was free.
Looked for just a little info on it when I got it home without much luck. If anyone has any info or history about this I sure would appreciate it

Thanks for looking 
Ryan


----------



## mike243 (Feb 2, 2020)

That would be a good excuse to buy a hobby sand blaster, with fine sand it will clean up really well, then some epoxy paint will protect it from now on.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks like a great project post up some pics along the way while restoring it


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree with Piney!
That looks like a fun project & you will have a real nice meat saw when you are done!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 2, 2020)

WOW!! I could have used that a couple weeks ago...in working condition of course    Great find Ryan and can't wait to see what you do with it.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

mike243 said:


> That would be a good excuse to buy a hobby sand blaster, with fine sand it will clean up really well, then some epoxy paint will protect it from now on.


I like how you think! Was kinda thinking of the same thing lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Looks like a great project post up some pics along the way while restoring it


Thanks will do. Hopefully get a chance to get some things done on it before spring rolls around and get busy planting 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree with Piney!
> That looks like a fun project & you will have a real nice meat saw when you are done!
> Al


Thanks al! Was always gonna ask what year your mustang is,  have heard you talk about it just never heard what year it was. Seem to have a 73 mustang sitting not far away from the saw in the process of being restored 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> WOW!! I could have used that a couple weeks ago...in working condition of course    Great find Ryan and can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> Robert


Thanks robert, I could actually use it now. We do our own deer processing and have about 80 lbs of trim to grind for burger. But it's all froze in gallon ziploc bags at the moment.  We don't usually buy much hamburger from the store.  Want to repaint it but definitely want to keep emblem so have to do some thinking on it

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

That should be a fun job!!
Get it nice & clean and see what parts it needs.
The hardest thing is usually getting the blade to track properly.
I'm not sure about Meat saws, but wood Bandsaws need the upper wheel to be nice & clean, and then the tilt adjustment is on the back. Could also need a new tire on the upper wheel.
Could end up a Great Saw!!!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks bear, and I hope so! Even tho it has sat for years the first thing I did after getting it home was checked to see what moved and what was rusted solid.  To my surprise everything moved, especially every thing for adjusting the blade. Was worried about them being stuck and snapping screws off and all that would involve 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks bear, and I hope so! Even tho it has sat for years the first thing I did after getting it home was checked to see what moved and what was rusted solid.  To my surprise everything moved, especially every thing for adjusting the blade. Was worried about them being stuck and snapping screws off and all that would involve
> 
> Ryan




I know with a wood bandsaw, if you cut a lot of Pine, the pine tar gets caked on the upper Wheel & tire, and can cause a problem with blade tracking.
I don't know about meat bandsaws, but the upper tire could Dry Rot from sitting for years.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Feb 2, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Brought home a new project today, been sitting in a shed unused for probably 20 years. Have the table top, sliding piece, just not in the pics.
> 
> View attachment 430749
> 
> ...


Have one similar though my blade assembly is turned 90 degrees from yours. I picked up for 100. The only problem with it  had a 440v motor. Just happened to have a 220 same size...bada boom badda bang...not sure where I got the blades will see if I can find link. Use pam of something in blade chamber before cutting meat, helps with clean up. Little pressure washing would probably work in you clean up not sure i would repaint but guess it would not hurt.
kit


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I know with a wood bandsaw, if you cut a lot of Pine, the pine tar gets caked on the upper Wheel & tire, and can cause a problem with blade tracking.
> I don't know about meat bandsaws, but the upper tire could Dry Rot from sitting for years.
> 
> Bear


Know what you mean bear, have noticed that even on circular saw blades.  But no rubber parts on this, upper and lower pulleys are both steel.

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice fine and the price was right. Should be a nice unit once refurnished.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

kit s said:


> Have one similar though my blade assembly is turned 90 degrees from yours. I picked up for 100. The only problem with it  had a 440v motor. Just happened to have a 220 same size...bada boom badda bang...not sure where I got the blades will see if I can find link. Use pam of something in blade chamber before cutting meat, helps with clean up. Little pressure washing would probably work in you clean up not sure i would repaint but guess it would not hurt.
> kit


Thanks kit, appreciate any helpful tips I can get. I do have some food grade silicone was thinking of using on blade for sure.  Think it would work good for same idea as your pam to aid in clean up? Blade tips are also welcome,  even tho previous owner thinks he has some and his ex wife,  both friends of ours, that's what happens when you organize the garage...can't find a dang thing!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2020)

Harbor freight have some nice little sand blasters that work really well and won't break the bank. An ex coworker had one I borrowed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice fine and the price was right. Should be a nice unit once refurnished.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren,  and thanks for the like I appreciate it. A good cleaning and blade so can get everything in good working order then the paint work, maybe...will not lose the decal so have to put some thought into it.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Harbor freight have some nice little sand blasters that work really well and won't break the bank. An ex coworker had one I borrowed.


Thanks, will definitely keep that in mind!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2020)

With all the things they can do today with graphics bet somebody could take a picture and make you a new one.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> With all the things they can do today with graphics bet somebody could take a picture and make you a new one.
> 
> Warren


Thanks, I had wondered about that. Will do some checking!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 2, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> no rubber parts on this, upper and lower pulleys are both steel.


I have no experience with meat saws , but would think you should have the rubber on the blade wheels . It's thin like a rubber band . 




Brokenhandle said:


> Blade tips are also welcome, even tho previous owner thinks he has some


I went and looked  . Didn't find a bunch of parts , but might reach out to this place . 




__





						All American Meat Saw Parts - National Band Saw
					

Replacement parts for commercial food processing equipment; high quality at low prices. Meat grinder parts, slicers and more for Hobart, Butcher Boy, Globe and other restaurant equipment manufacturers.




					www.nbsparts.com
				




I've been doing some vintage '30 / '40's wood shop equipment . There are forums out there for anything that might be of some help . Just brace yourself ,,,, might not be as friendly as here .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

Will do some checking on the rubber pieces chopsaw, have a couple lockers I can check with that can probably give me good advice.  Nice about small towns, most everyone willing to help others

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks for the likes guys 

 fivetricks
 , 

 tx smoker
 , 

 kruizer
 , 

 mike243
 , 

 shoebe
 , 

 pc farmer
 , 

 chopsaw
 , sometimes I'm kinda slow posting or responding but wanted to say I appreciate it! 

Ryan


----------



## kit s (Feb 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks kit, appreciate any helpful tips I can get. I do have some food grade silicone was thinking of using on blade for sure.  Think it would work good for same idea as your pam to aid in clean up? Blade tips are also welcome,  even tho previous owner thinks he has some and his ex wife,  both friends of ours, that's what happens when you organize the garage...can't find a dang thing!
> 
> Ryan


Not sure if this was where I got mine but they have blades. https://www.kasco.com/all-purpose-band-blades.html , might also try this out fit they sure helped me in my slicer. https://butchersupplycompany.com/ reasonably priced too (like this one the best).
Kit


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks kit, I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 4, 2020)

My Hobart don't have rubber over the wheels.  They are all cast metal.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> My Hobart don't have rubber over the wheels.  They are all cast metal.


Thank you...will definitely have to do some checking on that for mine and see what I find out

Ryan


----------

